# mangosteen anyone heard of this?



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

I saw my psychiatrist yesterday. I told him I was doing well so he kept my meds the same. Then he asked me if I was interested in trying mangosteen juice. He said I'm pretty maxed on meds and that this has anti-oxidants and might help with depression. He gave me a website to look up. He's a distributor and it costs about $100/month.

I want to be stable, but that's a lot of money I don't have.

I did look and I found you can get it cheaper at Costco.

I don't know how I feel about him promoting a product when he'll get a commission on the sale. Doesn't that seem inappropriate?

I don't have anything against alternative medications. I take fish oil, but there have been studies on omega 3's and it's not very expensive.

Has anyone heard of this?


----------

